# LA County/CA laws regarding EMT standby



## denadog (Oct 21, 2011)

So I actually joined the forum just to ask this question but I find I enjoy a lot of what people have to say.

Does anyone know if there are any laws (particularly in LA County or State of California) regarding private EMT Standby services and how paperwork and treatment guidelines work for that.  I just got my EMT-I in LA County and don't have the time to dedicate to an ambulance job.  I want to gain some experience (and some $$) by working special events but I also don't want to get my cert. revoked.

Thanks


----------



## surfer06 (Oct 22, 2011)

Check out emergency response 1. It is a company that does event stand by and other EMT work not on an ambulance.


----------



## denadog (Oct 22, 2011)

haha i actually just finished writing my cover letter for them, I'm applying today


----------



## surfer06 (Oct 22, 2011)

Great thats awesome!!!! let me know how it is with htme. I was looking into applying as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't give you specific laws, but you need to be part of a service, you can't freelance. Our certifications say we have be deemed competent in a skill set, the medical director at a service you are associated with is what allows you to actually practice as a provider. You practice as an extension of your medical director under his/her medical license.

Other places to look are water parks or theme parks, they often have EMTs on staff. I'd say look at casinos as well but...haha. Everything I listed is a little more involved than just special events so idk if it actually helped at all...I'm going back to my neurology paper :rofl:  Good luck with your application and job search!


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 23, 2011)

NVRob said:


> the medical director at a service you are associated with is what allows you to actually practice as a provider. You practice as an extension of your medical director under his/her medical license.



Actually BLS services in Los Angeles County do not require medical direction - it is purely standing orders. They also do not have access to online medical direction.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 23, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> Actually BLS services in Los Angeles County do not require medical direction - it is purely standing orders. They also do not have access to online medical direction.



Just another reason why California is assbackwards when it comes to EMS systems. My question is where did the standing orders come from? Someone had to write them.

I'll rephrase:

In *most* places the medical director at a service you are associated with is what allows you to actually practice as a provider. You practice as an extension of your medical director under his/her medical license.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> Actually BLS services in Los Angeles County do not require medical direction - it is purely standing orders. They also do not have access to online medical direction.



Now here's the problem with standby. By the very nature of the beast, it doesn't play well with protocols and policies designed where the standard is transport.

Similarly, if your company isn't registered with LA Co LEMSA, then do you fall under the LEMSA protocols and policies, including scope of practice?


----------



## denadog (Oct 23, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Now here's the problem with standby. By the very nature of the beast, it doesn't play well with protocols and policies designed where the standard is transport.
> 
> Similarly, if your company isn't registered with LA Co LEMSA, then do you fall under the LEMSA protocols and policies, including scope of practice?



I think the only reason people want standby is so they can have a first aid station with the piece of mind that if something goes beyond first aid you have someone there to initiate care and if transport is needed all you have to do is pick up the phone.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 23, 2011)

denadog said:


> I think the only reason people want standby is so they can have a first aid station with the piece of mind that if something goes beyond first aid you have someone there to initiate care and if transport is needed all you have to do is pick up the phone.


 

...and if this isn't an ambulance company (many of the event medical services aren't), and aren't operating under the umbrella of the local EMS agency ("County EMS"), how is it not practicing medicine without a license? When it comes to services offered for reimbursement, where is the line between first aid and something more advanced? Hence why this is a gray area. A very fun gray area to play in (I've done it, I'll admit it), but a gray area never less.


----------



## denadog (Oct 23, 2011)

Its a gray area that can put you in the red real quick when someone goes into cardiac arrest… then you are screwed.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Oct 23, 2011)

NVRob I agree it's a screwy system and one of the reasons I am proud to say I work in a much more advanced system. Id bet it's even further into the grey because there are hundreds of ambo companies in LA with only a handful being county accredited.


----------

